# Dog just ate a leftover lamb chop - so worried!



## Vicki_journalist (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Just a quick one. I was clearig my dinner plate into the bin and Ruby came from nowhere and grabbed a leftover lamb chop. 

I tried my best to get it out but she ran away. It was undercooked hence me not eating it. 

I am so worried now, she seems fine but what should I look out for?

Today was the first full day of her tummy getting better and passing normal stools as well :-(

Any advice would be appreciated. 

It was a small piece but def had a bone attached as I heard her crunching, I'm so angry with her right now!

Vicki


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

She should be fine


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

I imagine things should be ok. Watch out for sickness, and the other end and any un usual behaviour! My dog once run off with nearly a whole under cooked chicken kiev. I felt pretty ill after tasting a bit for the whole evening but he was fine as far as I noticed!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

My dogs eat undercooked, cos i have a issue with cooking red meat without making it pink  never harmed them also they get raw kidney, liver and heart  Dont worry he will be fine


----------



## Papillon (Dec 16, 2009)

Do you think that dogs in the wild cook their prey before eating it?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

As she has eaten cooked bone, make sure you keep a close eye on her over the next 24-48 hours.

You may find the meat will upset her stomach, but the bone could cause a blockage depending on its size. She may very well vomit it up in the next day or so with any luck. 

Id suggest light, easily digestible meals over the next day or so. Something like white fish and rice.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I would be more worried about the bone than the undercooked meat.


----------



## Vicki_journalist (Dec 30, 2009)

I am more worried about the bone than the meat. It was too quick to know how much of the bone was on their, I think it was just a little bit. 

I know there was more meat on their than bone but she crunched stuff so def had bone on it, it was a lamp chop loin so quite small as well.

She is fine within herself, she went to the toilet as normal today and she had just eaten a few mins before she got hold of the loin.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed. She is on antibioctics at the moment as shw had an upset tummy last week so I don't want to mess her food around again, she has only been back on her kibble since Sat. 

I swear she is going to give me a heart attack soon! 

Papillion, I once saw a group of dogs cooking a barbecue in the woods near me, they said it brought out the smell more (yes they evn spoke!)

Thanks for the advice everyone!

Vicki


----------

